# Western Ontario Deer Hunt



## Ronno (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi All,
The outfitter we go with just informed me that the group going before us has cancelled. The hunt is a week long Sat - Fri starts Oct 27th. I would call it semi - guided. Stands are set up, with some flexibility to go hang your own. There are a couple enclosed blinds to choose from. There is room for 4 hunters comfortably. We stay at his house in the basement that has bunks and kitchen and dining area. 

We've been there 4 years and have had good success. I've shot 2 nice ones, one fair and had an opportunity on a big one that didn't pan out the year I didn't harvest an animal. I'd estimate the success ratio at 85-90%.

Rainy River Ontario area, about 45 min north of Baudette Minnesota.

Also, we are going the following week and 2 guys are now not sure about their schedule. If someone is interested in going with us, we should know soon whether those two are going or not. I'm guessing we are going to need one, but potentially could need two.

PM me for more details or to get the guide's number.

Thanks,


----------



## Ronno (Jul 29, 2004)

Cost with gas, motels, hunting, groceries, license the last couple years has been around $1400


----------



## tjstebb (Jun 5, 2006)

Is that 1400 including guide fees? We go a little north of there and sounds like we will be up there the same week as you....Leave here Nov. 2nd 

tjstebb


----------



## Ronno (Jul 29, 2004)

Yes. That was my total bill. Groceries, license, gas, motel on the way up and back.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Ronno (Jul 29, 2004)

Fun hunting up there

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Ronno (Jul 29, 2004)

Anybody interested? It's coming up on us fast.


----------



## cyinabuck (Jun 21, 2012)

hello,
Are you interested for someone to join your party for next year? if so I would be very interested. Going to Saskatchewan this year so Im no help to you. But next year Im open, your looking at half the money and half the drive to go to Ontario.

Thanks Jim


----------



## Ronno (Jul 29, 2004)

We may need some for next year. Not sure yet.

Still need one more for this year

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

